# pet fish



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was out fishin, the other day, and had a good bite of nice snapper going. 

And I figured that since I wasn't supposed to catch or keep snapper....well, what's the use of limits, right? ....so anyway, I always like to keep my catches fresh, and what better way than to just put 'em in the livewells. 

So I had both livewells going and had 15 or so nice snapper in 'em....and the man himself showed up, on the horizon. He made a beeline right to me and pulled up just as I was putting another snapper in the livewell.

Now up till this point none are dead, mind you. The man, who identified himself as NOAA special agent Barney....asked, "whatcha doin' there fella"....and I responded that I was seabass fishin'. He then asked what I was doin with those snapper, and I calmly explained that they were my pet snapper. 

He said, "what?...pet snapper??".....I said sure, I keep 'em as pets and every so often I bring em out here to the ocean and let 'em swim around in their native habitat...then I blow this fish whistle here, and they all come right back and I take 'em back home and keep 'em in a large aquarium....like they have in marineland.

He said....you're full of crap!! I said I can show you if you like.....and he said go ahead, I gotta see this.

So I released all the snapper from my livewells, and they swam off. I sat there and went to eating a sandwich, and after awhile Barney said, "well?"......I said, "well what?" He said..."blow the stupid whistle and bring your snapper back"......

I said......"what snapper"?.......


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

LMFAO.... That is hilarious, I must use that one when when I'm out.... lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

HAHA - Classic!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

AWESOME! Love this!


----------

